# Frustration with usps



## Cadillac (Apr 19, 2018)

So I've been waiting for a package from a eBay score. Received a email today at 5:31 saying package was delivered. Thought it was odd because the mail was there at 2:30 when I got home. Went anyways to check and nothing. So I tried calling the post office. Closes at five but got a automated questions, hold, questions, gonna have to wait for next avaliable op 40 mins. Wtf! Don't they scan the bar code on mailbox then scan box to verify delivery? They have to be able to track where it was delivered too??
 So I go on tracking site it shows status as delivered to mailbox. Their is no other options like missing package or nothing. 
Go to the website to file claim for missing package. Besides giving my s.s.# and a credit card they had me go through five steps to complete information. Then on the fifth and final step I got a page that told me about packers and shipping and ordering stamps. Not one thing about filing for a missing package. I guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow to get more of the run around pretty ridiculous. Sorry have to vent!


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 19, 2018)

Maybe they made a mistake and it's still at the post office? Hopefully not at someone else's house! 
Mark


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 19, 2018)

Yeah who knows? I've had them drop off stuff that was the wrong house and it took me noticing and telling them for them to say oh yeah and hand me my package?? I really hope they figure it out some how or whoever knocks on my door with my sopko grinder hubs!


----------



## TomS (Apr 19, 2018)

You sound surprised!  I thought this is the way way they do their everyday business.


----------



## tq60 (Apr 19, 2018)

This happens often!

Number on mailbox and still they mess up 

We have one carrier who does not want to carry item to porch and codes it not deliverable....

Call the consumer protection folks as they have way to make noise.

Wife has made much noise and local post office calls begging here not to make those calls.

Her answer is simple...Just do your job correctly and all is good 

Might help if you hire folks who are willing to get out of the truck as required and also folks who can read and understand house numbers...

Call the local post master of the MAIN POST OFFICE, many are branch office but the local main office has tge inspectors and other folks so call there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Kroll (Apr 19, 2018)

I feel your pain,I was send 4 notices for 4days saying was delivered.On 4th day they got it right,I did the same thing as you.I give up,I will pay little more for UPS or Fedex


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 19, 2018)

Here in rural Wisconsin, there is no bar code on a mailbox.  The postal carrier scans the package and codes it "delivered"  On occasions when I have checked the tracking site that happens before he leaves our mailbox.

Maybe we are just fortunate, but we have always had a good relationship with our postal carriers.  We know them by name and exchange greetings when we see each other.  Maybe that's the secret.

Any packages too large to fit in the mailbox are brought to the front door.  Our nieghbor across the road has a 1/3 mile driveway, and they will drive up to her house with packages. Rural carriers here don't get paid by the hour so any extra service is on their dime.

After every snowfall, the first thing that I do is toclear the path to the mailbox as well as shovelling out an entrance and exit for them.  A little something that lets them know we don't take their service for granted


----------



## royesses (Apr 19, 2018)

It happens to me once in a while. Always has shown up the next day for me. The usps has done a very good job for me. Fast and cheap and delivers on Saturday and Sunday. My mail lady is awesome too.

Roy


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 19, 2018)

I had a great mailman for the last 9 yrs. He retired last nov. and since then nothing is consistent. Rains no mail, sometimes early sometimes at 6 pm. Walks across our lawns always wearing earphones talking on the phone. Old guy was there like clockwork before 3. He would hand you the mail and asked how your day was if outside. He knew all our names. Man I miss Kevin. He said he was going to Australia for a yr after retirement. So jealous!


----------



## Z2V (Apr 20, 2018)

We have community boxes at the end of the street. We get misplaced mail regularly. I was expecting an Amazon delivery one day and received email saying it was delivered but was not in my box. I went straight to P.O. and the manager saw me walking straight for him. He said “ what’s wrong now?”. He and I are on first name basis. I showed him the tracking number and the email. He went to his computer and said it was delivered just not to me. The carrier was gone for the day but he called him at home and made him come back and go find my package he put in the wrong box. He delivered it to my porch an hour later. Just dropped on porch and rang the bell and hauled ars. My wife is missing a new box of checks, ah, I could go on and on. 
My feeling, around here anyway, is Amazon has them overloaded. On top of that there was a job posted in the post office awhile back for a rural route opening. Pay was $10.00/hr
Cadillac, I feel your pain!
Sorry for the rant


----------



## Fabrickator (Apr 20, 2018)

I read just last week where they found a mailman that had a couple thousand articles that were supposed to be delivered in his garage dating back for years.

Ho-Hummmm ...  I worked for 6 hrs, so I guess I'm done for the day.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 20, 2018)

You folks are lucky, down here we have Australia post, been broken for years. One delivery per day 5 days a week if you are lucky. Items go missing all the time. lost or stolen they don't know or care. A standard letter is A$1.00 even if only going next door.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 20, 2018)

Fabrickator said:


> I read just last week where they found a mailman that had a couple thousand articles that were supposed to be delivered in his garage dating back for years.
> 
> Ho-Hummmm ...  I worked for 6 hrs, so I guess I'm done for the day.


I remember that story and there have been a few others like it in the past. 

Possibly the root cause of the problems is the compensation going from hourly rate to a salary type.  I don' know what the current compensation package is, but I can recall when it was one of the highest paid jobs and there were waiting lists for applicants that were miles long.  You had no chance of getting a USPS job unless you were a veteran, preferably a minority, disabled and female.  But the USPS was a government agency then , not a for profit corporation.

My wife is a fan of the post office.  She will often say "what other service can you puut a letter in the mail box, with a $.50 stamp on it and have it delivered into someone's hands 2,000 miles away three days later".  When I worked in engineering, we had  the rule of threes, "good, fast, cheap, pick any two, you can't have all three".  If postal rates were to go up to $2.00  letter, there would be a lot of griping.  The fact that FedEx,and UPS have partnered with the USPS is an tacit admission that the USPS can do final delivery more efficiently than any other service.  On the other hand, USPS contracts with third party carriers to move packages  long distance.

I feel for those who are experiencing poor service.  As I said previously, I am fortunate that I don't.  But don't judge the whole basket by a few bad apples.


----------



## MikeInOr (Apr 20, 2018)

I signed up for an USPS account.  They e-mail me a picture of the mail that is going to be showing up in my mail box every day.  I like it, it keeps me from going to the mailbox on the days I only get junk mail.  They also send me updates on all the packages that are coming my way.  Once they sent me a notice that I re-routed a package I had not ordered.  Looked at my credit card and sure enough someone used my credit card to order a top of the line laptop.  Then they rerouted the package to another city.

I reported it to my bank... then figured I had better call the local police.  Local police called the police in the city that the package had been routed to (Thanks to the address on the rerouting notice email).  The Portland police went to the address and retrieved the package that had been delivered about an hour prior.  Worked out pretty well.  The recipient was an old lady that agreed to forward the package to someone online she had never met.  (I think they should have pressed charges against the lady... just because you are old doesn't mean you are honest).

Anyway I reccomend signing up for a USPS account... it is quite convient... (I really don't have any love for USPS so it says a lot for me to actually complement them!)


----------



## Fabrickator (Apr 20, 2018)

Why send a letter when you have email.  I write a message and hit send, it travels from SoCal to Orlando and back to my associate 10 feet away from me within seconds.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 20, 2018)

Fabrickator said:


> Why send a letter when you have email.  I write a message and hit send, it travels from SoCal to Orlando and back to my associate 10 feet away from me within seconds.


Certainly true except for those who don't use e-mail.


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 20, 2018)

I am a supporter of USPS because it is possible as said earlier to send a letter across the country for $.50
Our community has resisted changing to un-attended mail boxes successfully to date. The USPS has developed a high tech transportation system that does move the mail quickly. For example, letters addressed to Cortez CO ( 15 miles away) go to Albuquerque NM (270 miles) get franked and back to Cortez in one day. The local post office hours have been reduced to 4 hours per day 6 days a week. I enjoy exchanging plesantries with the post mistress also.   
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 20, 2018)

Well an update mysteriously the package was in the mailbox today. Weird thing no mail though. Now it could be a neighbor that dropped off or ??? Will see if mail comes today. 
Earlier in the day after a hour of phone calls  I finally got ahold of someone that cares about their job. They said the carrier in question is off today so they will ask her Monday.  Will see what they say. I'm not calling them I'll wait. 
 As for the postal system the lady told me today that" the carrier could of scanned all the packages when they loaded their truck that's why it says it was delivered. I said why the hell would they do that when they didn't. She said that's how some drivers do it. Nice checks and balances !! I don't know how long the postal service has been around but that's ridiculous. No wonder why they were almost bankrupt. Thanks to eBay and Amazon packages? 
 My father in law is a retired postal carrier. Drank heavily for thirty years on the job he's a drunk. So I have a bad taste in my mouth about the postal service unfortunately.


----------



## RWanke (Apr 20, 2018)

I too am very frustrated with USPS lately (see my post about losing the 19 pound 4 jaw chuck in the mail). I was supposed to have a new pistol delivered to a local FFL dealer today from out of state to transfer to me but the carrier couldn't figure out where his business was, even though there are 3 - 4'x8' brightly painted signs with arrows on them pointing to the end of the parking lot of the building where his establishment is AND a yellow flashing light on the side of the building above the door with another smaller sign about 10' away from that pointing to his door. The carrier left the notice that no one was there to sign for the package on a storage building office at the front of the parking lot that nobody is ever at. I made a trip to the post office to ask them to make sure the carrier knows where to deliver the package on Monday thinking maybe the regular carrier may have been off today or something and got attitude from the guy behind the counter. Thanks for your personal service.


----------



## RWanke (Apr 20, 2018)

Deleted double post


----------



## jim18655 (Apr 20, 2018)

I bought a Kindle Fire years ago - box was balanced on my rural box.
My daughter needed a birth certificate so she could get a passport, I spent the day at the office of Vital Records so I could send the documents next day mail. Post office didn't deliver her next day to me with application and other required documents. They said "the envelope wouldn't fit in my box". I had to drive 10 miles to post office to retrieve the letter. I put it in box and texted a picture to her so she could get her money back for postage - no refund,
New mail person didn't deliver an important package I needed - they said my address didn't exist. Clearly marked on box. My rural route has all boxes on same side of road and person across the road at 830 has box before my 823 address so I'm sure they stopped looking when they saw that.
The guy I have now is pretty good with driving to the house but never puts things in the same place.


----------



## oskar (Apr 21, 2018)

Happens in Canada too with Canada Post. I leave in an area having community boxes and sometimes I get letters from other which I deliver myself and sometimes other get my mail / parcels.


----------

